# Spasms in uterus



## babz4me

What the beep is going on here. 2 nights in a row I can actually feel my uterus twitch. Has anyone else ever had that? what does it mean? I'm confused:shrug:

I'm 6 days past ovulation and have NO idea what this is??????


----------



## readyformore

babz4me said:


> What the beep is going on here. 2 nights in a row I can actually feel my uterus twitch. Has anyone else ever had that? what does it mean? I'm confused:shrug:
> 
> I'm 6 days past ovulation and have NO idea what this is??????

I have. 
I've found it means absolutely nothing. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

Have you had any burritos lately? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Have you had any burritos lately? :hugs:

ahahahahaha


----------



## PositiveUs

I've had crampyness and twinges and things happening down there like that off and on almost every day from 5DPO until AF every month since I started charting and paying attention to my cycle. Idk what it means. Im thinking thats just normal. Or maybe we are paying super attention to everything our bodies are doing now!


----------



## Natsby

True, although I still hold out a little hope for you that it is a good sign. I notice all sorts of things I never did before ttc. Like how heavy my insides feel during OV, surely an eggy can´t weigh that much.
I did get spasms when I was pregnant, but much later than 6 DPO, at about 6 weeks it started. Right now even if you conceived chances are it hasn´t implanted yet. Still fingers crossed.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Have you had any burritos lately? :hugs:

*Nods* 

*Puts on psychic hat*

I predict you'll meet a dark stranger, probably tomorrow morning. Might be best if you stay home. 




(Sometimes I really disgust myself.)


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Super! :rofl::rofl::rofl:https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/laughing-2.gif


----------



## crystal443

LOL, Indigo that smiley is freaking funny


----------



## babz4me

Thanks for the info you funny gals! I will keep my eye or whatever on it though as I got hubby to put his hand on my uterus and even he could feel it. Weird eh:shrug:


----------



## SuperAwesome

babz4me said:


> Thanks for the info you funny gals! I will keep my eye or whatever on it though as I got hubby to put his hand on my uterus and even he could feel it. Weird eh:shrug:

I misread this as "I got hubby to put his head in my uterus."

Clearly I need more coffee!


----------



## alison29

EEW a dark stranger! That is so funny and gross


----------

